# Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I was reading all the tips here on eye staining and people that use Spa Lavash, but was wondering if anyone had tried Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover.

http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_de...amp;item_id=154

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried it when Dixie was a puppy. It didn't do a thing. I have since learned their products are not so hot.


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 27 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823063


> I tried it when Dixie was a puppy. It didn't do a thing. I have since learned their products are not so hot.[/B]


Tried it....don't waste your money.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the replies!!! Think I'll just stick to all the other great posts on here on how to avoid it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:thmbdn: Just be prepared that almost ALL Maltese puppies will have some staining while they are teething. The best thing you can do is keep their faces clean and dry. I wash Zoe & Jett's faces daily with SpaLavish Facial Scrub. I think a combination of that, along with Probiotics and the right food is the best combo. Just in case you have heard of Angel Eyes, I personally won't use Angel Eyes or promote it. I don't think it healthy and can cause unerupted permanant teeth to discolor. If you don't know much about Angel Eyes, you can do a search for it here on SM. MANY MANY MANY threads on that product.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Water worked better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Stay White didn't do a thing.

Eye Envy helps a bit, mostly in keeping the hair dry to avoid staining, but I didn't even try anything until most of Sweetness' adult teeth were in because I knew it probably wouldn't do any good.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 27 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823103


> Water worked better.[/B]




ROTFL! So true. I also found the seller RUDE when I asked why there was no sudsing and 
the shampoo of water consistency. I thought perhaps I had received a defective bottle.
Guess we're not allowed to ask. LOL


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I think that is the ONLY product I didn't try. I found all the products of minimal effect. I now have white faces on a raw diet, occasional Kefir on their food and daily wiping with colloid silver water (10ppm). It took a few months but we are there!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm a little confused about this seller, why does he/she say "Chrisman's...". Are they the same as the breeders in PA?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to this site just for s' and g's - there are NO negative reviews regarding this product, onlt 21 glowing ones. Perhaps you gals should submit a few based on your experience with the product.


----------

